# ::: Starter Problem :::



## triniken (Nov 22, 2005)

hi, i have a starter problem. the reason i know this is because i had my car towed to the nearest dealership and they told me that the reason my car couldnt start is because i need to replace the starter. They then proceeded to tell me that in order to install a new one few other steps need to be completed in order to fix the problem totally, which i didnt find to be really relevant to the problem.

1. they need to get the starter part : $219.00

2. they need to re-program the some sort of computer with in the car :
$100.00

3. the gas tank needs to be cleaned and put in some sort of cleaner :$15.00

4. labor cost: $360.00

Please i need some sort of help as to what i need to do in order to fix the problem.

P.S. right now my car still sits at the dealership and collecting brid droppings and dust


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Sounds like a load of crap to me...I don't understand why they need to reprogram the ECU to replace the starter, I've replaced a few myself and I never had to do anything like that. If the starter is the reason why the car won't crank then why the hell do they need to clean the gas tank, why were they checking the tank if the starter is bad. Labor where I live is only around 65 to 70 bucks an hour, and it sure as hell doesn't take that long to change a starter, so they might be trying to charge you for all that other shit too. It just sounds kinda strange to me. But no matter what they say, legally they can only do repairs that YOU authorize. If you do not sign the paperwork stating that you authorize them to do the additional repairs and they do them anyways, then that is what you call free work, you don't have to pay for them. But I would definitly get a second opinion from another place on what the problem is. Good Luck...


----------



## triniken (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks for the advice bro, but really what do you really have to do in order to change that starter?


----------



## melgirl177 (Mar 2, 2005)

I currently have a similar problem, but have not addressed this with the dealership yet. Essentially, my car wouldn't turn over and according to my b.f. and the Triple A guy, it sounded like the gas wasn't feeding into my engine. 

This happened twice and this is what we did to get the car to start each time:

1st time: Triple A guy climbed under my car and banged on the gas tank for about 30 seconds... then lo and behold, the car started. He said to run fuel injector cleaner (can get at the store for $2) about every 3 months and to stick to "good" gas and not crappy Arco.

2nd time: I had fuel injector cleaner in my trunk so my b.f. poured some into my gas tank and he literally shook my car to mix it up... then again, the car started. We just rushed over to the gas station to fill up cuz I had only a 1/4 of the tank... 

A friend of mine who owns a Suby shop said that it sounds like a fuel pump problem so when I take my car for 60k service, I'll be letting them know... Hopefully I don't get screwed for extra service or whatever. Then again, I know it helps that I have family that works at the dealership.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

triniken said:


> thanks for the advice bro, but really what do you really have to do in order to change that starter?


I've never changed the starter on on Altima so I'm not totally sure, but I would think it wasn't that bad. I changed the starter in both my nissan trucks, and it was simple and easy. But when I had to do my 300zx I couldn't help but cuss and throw a wrench or two. I looked under the hood of my Altima and I think it won't be a problem.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Actually, what they are telling you is something right out of a bulletin for this problem. There is a problem with certain model Altimas when the vehicle is turned off and left for a certain period of time (the engine is cold-soaked). When you return to start it, it won't start up. The starter cranks but the engine won't start. You can get it to start by holding the accel pedal all the way down and cranking it for about ~15 (maybe more) seconds. What the bulletin recommends is to replace the starter, reprogram the ECM, and add a can of Nissan fuel system cleaner into the fuel tank.

So, if your Altima falls out of the warranty period, then you will have to pay for the repair that the bulletin recommends. However, you could probably bring down the cost of the repair by getting your own fuel system cleaner additive from AutoZone or Checkers and not having the starter replaced. Most definitely have them reprogram the ECM though.


----------

